# Godspeed Logan



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

We rent a cabin several times a year in Estes Park from some good friends of ours. Their golden, Logan, who was the perfect tribute to the Golden spirit and temperament and a therapy dog at their alcohol/drug treatment center here in Lincoln, passed away yesterday.

Logan had incurable bone cancer and they knew he had little time left so they took him to Estes. He got to walk around town , visit all his old friends, enjoy the brisk mountain air and then laid down in the cabin by the fire and died. No one could ask for a better way to go to the Bridge. Even though it was too soon by our time, Logan was 8.

Run free at the Bridge, Logan. There are so many of our beloved goldens and friends there to meet you. My heart breaks today for your family who will miss you so.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Too much of this recently. Please pass on my condolences


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your friends. Sounds as if Logan had the perfect, peaceful crossover to the Bridge.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

OH Wow! That really made me cry. Godspeed Logan........


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Many friends of theirs, who have known they weren't long for this world have spent their last days at their cabin in the mountains. That's where I'd want to go.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

To spend the day with the people, and at the place you love most, to lay down by a warm fire, content and secure, and close your eyes to peace....I hope it brings them comfort knowing he was happy and left them with nothing but love.

My deepest sympathy for your friends.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh Deb..... my condolences to your friends. And Godspeed sweet Logan. It is a very comforting thought to know how he made the final journey.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

*gasp!* We were there yesterday! With Duke! It was a beautiful, cool crisp day. What a blessing for him to go to the bridge like that!

I am very sorry, however, for theirs and your loss.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> I'm so sorry for your friends. Sounds as if Logan had the perfect, peaceful crossover to the Bridge.


I second that. So sorry.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

What a peaceful way to cross over to the bridge. Please let your friends know how sorry we are. He was much too young.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

How sad. At least he went in the place he loved most, and peacefully at that.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> To spend the day with the people, and at the place you love most, to lay down by a warm fire, content and secure, and close your eyes to peace....


That's the way I want to go. Godspeed Logan.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Deb. RIP Logan.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Willow52 said:


> That's the way I want to go. Godspeed Logan.


here-here...
Godspeed Logan...you were clearly much loved...


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Run Fast ~ Play Hard ~ And Hide All The Tennis Balls Sweet Boy
Aloha Nui Loa


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

What a young life. Rest in peace Logan. I am glad you got to do your favorite things before you left this life.


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

I am so sorry, but run free play hard sweet Logan at the bridge.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

So sorry for your and your friends loss of Logan. So glad he had such a wonderful day before he left - I hope when I and all of my loved ones leave this earth it will be as peacefull.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree that it was a peaceful way to go./..Im so sorry


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry for their loss.
What a beautiful way to go. That's all we can ask for.
Godspeed Logan.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of Logan. It really sounds like he had a great day with friends and family at his favorite place. Please pass on our condolences to Logans family.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

So sorry to hear about Logan. How wonderful that he got to spend his last day on earth at such a special place. Run free Logan.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Please express my sympathy to your friends. Every time I read this part of the forum it makes me depressed and sad for all the sweet doggies that have passed and the families they left behind. It makes me think of my sweet goldens Paul and Simon, and wish for just one more chance to see and play with them again. It makes me look at Connor's sweet, innocent, loving face and dread the day that this awesome 11-month old golden will one day be out of my life.

I didn't intend to hijack the thread, but for some reason Logan's passing, a beautiful doggie I didn't know, made me feel suddenly sad for everyone who has posted in this thread. Bless everyone.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Please tell your friends how sorry I am for the loss of their sweet guy Logan. Me heart breaks for them. RIP Logan


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

God bless the sweet boy and his family who I know are heart broken over the los.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Please pass my condolences to Logan's family - a lovely way for him to pass to the bridge, but still heartbreaking for his family

Run free from pain now Logan and sleep softly


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Debles*

Debles

I am so sorry to hear about your friends dog, Logan.

I am sure he is happy to be at the Rainbow Bridge, free of pain and playing around with all of our beloved pals up there.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

They had a beautiful memorial service for Logan, buried his ashes in the yard with his favorite toys and said a poem. Then had coffee and rolls and shred wonderful Logan stories. They will plant a rose bush on his grave. If we could all have such a blessed passing.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Deb*

Deb

What a beautiful way to honor and memorialize Logan.


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

mylissyk said:


> To spend the day with the people, and at the place you love most, to lay down by a warm fire, content and secure, and close your eyes to peace....I hope it brings them comfort knowing he was happy and left them with nothing but love.
> 
> My deepest sympathy for your friends.


That is perfect. Mylissyk--that is such a wonderful statement of love.

Thank you for sharing your thoughts--I will remember that quote for a long time.

Our sympathies to you over the loss of such a wonderful companion.

Rest in Peace, Logan.

SJ


----------

